# ssh issues



## triumdh (Sep 11, 2010)

Occasionally my ssh connection takes some time to connect and sometimes it just times out.
Other times it is normal.
The only error I see in the auth.log is


```
Sep 10 19:48:46 gateway2 sshd[21930]: Accepted publickey for someone from X.X.X.X port 1620 ssh2
Sep 10 19:48:46 gateway2 sshd[21930]: subsystem request for sftp
Sep 10 19:55:58 gateway2 sshd[22027]: Could not write ident string to
```

Could this be related?


----------



## da1 (Sep 11, 2010)

try 
	
	



```
UseDNS no
```
 in your sshd_config. this should fix your connexion delay

as for the errors ... no idea


----------



## triumdh (Sep 14, 2010)

I already have that line in my config. But thanks for the answer.


----------

